# motor mount bolt



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I lost one of my motor mount bolts:banghead:, the long one...............would it harm anything by using a regular bolt?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Use a grade 8 bolt. I put a slight bevel on bolts to make them easier to pass through the mounts on other applications I have used. You may not need to. If you do this, put a nut on the bolt to make it easier to clean the threads if you don't have a die.


----------

